# Priming Copper



## mastr (Apr 15, 2011)

What is the best primer to go over bare/clean copper? And why if possible


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Far as I know copper is gonna turn green no matter what you prime or paint it with.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

Copper.org recommends a standard alkyd enamel. We never primed it. Just used a long oil gloss finish or spar varnish.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Oden said:


> Far as I know copper is gonna turn green no matter what you prime or paint it with.


I've painted a lot of copper lines over the years, and my experience is that it will not turn patina through oxidation once coated.

Applications I've used for copper:

-Alkyd DTM
-Acrylic DTM
-Water borne bonding primer and finish
-Solvent epoxy

All the above applications have appeared to adhere well. 

Note: In a high sulfide environment, I have noticed that the copper has a tendency to turn black from the oxidation rather then green. I don't know why this occurs. In these severe conditions, I would sand the pipe complete, along with a water borne or solvent wiping.

Multiple coats of a product like WB PPG Pitt Tech has demonstrated good coverage, adhesion, and corrosion resistance in my experience. Definitely check with manufacturer recommendations before proceeding.


----------

